# Head down whitetail shoulder mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished this one up


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Looks nice. . Is that a 64D form?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks...yes it is.


----------

